# Evolution Series - Episode Two - I'm back and this time it's... An Update!!!



## pulse (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi All!

I have finally gotten around to releasing my first video blog! Plus we are giving away a brand new instrument!



For more detailed information about the competition please head to this thread:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ings-oud-competition-ends-october-31st.85663/

Thanks for listening!


----------



## pulse (Oct 3, 2019)

Episode two is up!! With all this sample love I was inspired to release an update for the clar-duduk!!! 

Check out my latest vlog to see what has been changed:


----------

